# Show us your latest Vinyl puchases...



## Shiny

Following on from this thread where the discussion turned to the new Descendents LP - https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=426477 , I decided in the end to order from 'Murica and everyting arrived safely.

Rather than bung up the other thread, I thought it may be a nice idea to start a thread for us old vinyl lovers to post their latest purchases (or pre-orders) as there is so much coming out these days, anniversay editions, Record Day specials and so on, that it may help others who may have missed them otherwise.

So here's the Descendents new LP (not had chance to listen to it yet  - trying to find an evening i can sit and enjoy it)










Other recent purchases are the latest repress of the last 3 MBV LPs, re-mastered analogue versions. I ordered from the record company, had one of those "i'll do that tomorrow" moments, and the following day all the deluxe versions of Loveless had sold out. So I bought the non-deluxe edition on pre-order. On the day of relaease, my local indie record store had a deluxe copy so i snapped that up. Bottom row is the reissues, above is my original singles and LPs from the 80s/early 90's. The original copy of Loveless is the most valuable LP i own.










Also snapped up the 40th anniversary edition of Mudhoney's Every Good Boy Deserve Fudge. Also pictured with the original.



















And finally, a couple of pressies for my recent BDay, the 50th anniversary (2018) reissue of Paraniod and, at the other end of the music spectrum, some more Sigur Ros.


----------



## pxr5

Been buying loads of vinyl over the last few months. This was last week:

Porcupine Tree - House of Blues


----------



## stevie211

Latest vinyl here was the Mondo editions of Marvel Avengers Infinity War and Marvel Avengers Endgame
mondo3 by steven dickson, on Flickr
mondo5 by steven dickson, on Flickr
mondo4 by steven dickson, on Flickr
mondo1 by steven dickson, on Flickr


----------



## Shiny

That's some good looking artwork on the Avengers albums!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

SNAP!

Also just ordered 2 Snuff albums, including one from a box found in the lead singer/drummers loft and thought I'd give some of his other stuff a try so one by Billy No Mates. Downside is it says allow up to 20 days postage...


----------



## Shiny

Excellent, what colour vinyl did you go for in the end?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

"Bone/Aqua" so blue and white!

Snuff "The Wrath of Thoth" is going to be Beer coloured and Billy No Mates "S.F. Sourdough" will be yellow and red swirl. 

Broke and listened to Billy No Mates on Tidal, taking a punt was the right decision as it's a brilliant album so can't wait for the LPs now


----------



## Shiny

Nice, same colour as mine.

I'll have to have a listen to Billy No Mates. Snuff are great. 

I see NOFX (Ribbed) and Pennywise 30th anniversay editions are on pre-order


----------



## President Swirl

Some nice purchases. I think the last vinyl I bought was either powerslave or seventh son from a charity shop donkey's ago.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

My Snuff Stuff finally rocked up. Both the coloured albums are actually translucent and the black one is from the singer/drummers loft



And some proper sleeve notes too


----------



## Shiny

BigJimmyBovine said:


> My Snuff Stuff finally rocked up. Both the coloured albums are actually translucent and the black one is from the singer/drummers loft


I missed this post, great stuff. Don't think i've any Snuff stuff post 2000. What's the Wrath of Thoth like? High energy punk/skin no doubt!

One of my pre-orders arrived just before the weekend. Another anniversary edition, but i've not got an original as i had stopped buying vinyl by 1995. Helped motivate me varnish some doors over the weekend :lol:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

It's ok, I like it but it's perhaps slowed down a touch from what you may be expecting.

Should have a new Descendents LP Friday, pre-ordered that. Also waiting for the Snuff pre-order to open for Potatoes and Melons... to open, loads of extra content been added to it


----------



## Shiny

What did you think of 9th & Wallnut? I was a little dissapointed, it isn't at all bad, but i was kind of expecting a bit more from it. It's just good old punk punk but no real outstanding tracks.

I've got Pennywise and NOFX's Ribbed Anniversary editions on pre order.

Also Mogwai's 1st 3 EPs have been announced today as a package - https://store.mogwai.scot/collections/formats/products/ep-x3-reissue-lps


----------



## Shiny

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Should have a new Descendents LP Friday


Tell me more... I can't find anything other than 9th & Wallnut.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I really liked 9th and Walnut, I think you had to take each song individually rather than as an album due to the way it came about.

As for new LP , no idea if it'll be any good but worth a go. I might have to look into the Pennywise and Ribbed albums but they may have to wait due to other outgoings (finally secured permission for a new gaming PC as my laptop is 6+years old). Really been enjoying Goober Patrol lately so may seek something of theirs too

I've never listened to any Mogwai, will give them a blast on Tidal to see on my way home from work. Will help erase that horrendous meeting and 90mins I'm never getting back!!!


----------



## Coops

No photos as they're away in a cupboard, but in a former life (running a returns operation for a record label) I legitimately acquired a number of vinyl box sets including Pink Floyd (Discovery, Wish You Were Here, Immersion are some of the titles), a random Blur vinyl set (21 I think) plus a Beatles box set as well.

Have no record player to play them on though!


----------



## Shiny

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I really liked 9th and Walnut, I think you had to take each song individually rather than as an album due to the way it came about.
> 
> As for new LP , no idea if it'll be any good but worth a go. I might have to look into the Pennywise and Ribbed albums but they may have to wait due to other outgoings (finally secured permission for a new gaming PC as my laptop is 6+years old). Really been enjoying Goober Patrol lately so may seek something of theirs too
> 
> I've never listened to any Mogwai, will give them a blast on Tidal to see on my way home from work. Will help erase that horrendous meeting and 90mins I'm never getting back!!!


Ah, a live LP, i've almost a disdain for live punk LPs, mainly due to terrible quality, hopefully this one isn't too bad.

Nowt wrong with prioritising a gaming pc!

Mogwai is out and out post rock, very much like "Godspeed You! Black Emperor". Perfect to relax to. Give the LP "Every Country's Sun" a go, it will give you a good idea. It's not punk, but it is guitars, reverb, distortion and loop pedals so may still appeal.



Coops said:


> No photos as they're away in a cupboard, but in a former life (running a returns operation for a record label) I legitimately acquired a number of vinyl box sets including Pink Floyd (Discovery, Wish You Were Here, Immersion are some of the titles), a random Blur vinyl set (21 I think) plus a Beatles box set as well.
> 
> Have no record player to play them on though!


After 20 years in the loft, 3 or 4 years ago my missus suggested to me that we bring the vinyl down and i can treat myself to a turntable. That erotic feeling returned as soon as i lowered the needle into the groove. Do it man! You will never regret it!_ (Disclaimer: you may well develop a new obsession with hi-fi equipment that will be hard to contain and have constant desires to upgrade equipment)_


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Well HMV failed to deliver my Descendents LP pre-order and eventually cancelled so found an alternate vendor who appears to have pocketed the money and ceased comms, will give them until end of week then start a chargeback.

Pre-ordered Snuff and sourced a copy of Rise Against Ghost Note Symphonies.

To cheer myself up regarding the potentially dodgy record dealer I replaced my Audio Technics LP ripping playing thing with a Pro-ject Primary E turntable and the wife and I have turned the spare room into a music, reading and TV chill out den. Just awaiting a sofa bed for that


----------



## Shiny

What a pain in the backside.

I had a result with my turntable. We were in a pub a few year's back which is situated next door to Audio T. After a few beverages my missus suggested i treat myself to a TT and that we pop in next door.

Came out with a Rega P3 . God bless alcohol.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I was considering a Rega Planar 1 instead of the Project but ultimately decided that for the extra cost there were a few things that would bug me, removing the platter to change speed for one, despite its better reviews! Couldn't really justify a 3 for my setup but I'm very happy with what I've got, there are some minor upgrades available if I ever end up disappointed. Apparently just moving to the next stylus up digs out more bass and it takes what appear to be standard cartridges should I want to change the whole lot.

Glad I was sorted for a stereo when we lived in Swindon, if I'd been in a bricks and mortar shop I'd probably have spent a lot more this week...


----------



## pxr5

Todays's Haul:

Pallas - XXV
Gentle Giant - The Missing Piece
Steven Wilson - Last Day of June _blue vinyl_


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

11 days after ordering on a 2-4 day delivery and a hastener email it's finally arrived. Doesn't sound too bad for a new release of a near 40 year old live recording and makes me regret never being old enough to see this line up and energy of my favourite band. Who'd have thought that bunch of geeks on the front cover would play in bands such as Black Flag and be the main inspiration to the Foo Fighters, Greenday , Blink 182 and essentially pop punk.
Now to continue a playthrough while I research Blink 182 Dude Ranch, I'm sure something in my newsfeed said something about a limited re-release...


----------



## garage_dweller

BigJimmyBovine said:


> 11 days after ordering on a 2-4 day delivery and a hastener email it's finally arrived. Doesn't sound too bad for a new release of a near 40 year old live recording and makes me regret never being old enough to see this line up and energy of my favourite band. Who'd have thought that bunch of geeks on the front cover would play in bands such as Black Flag and be the main inspiration to the Foo Fighters, Greenday , Blink 182 and essentially pop punk.
> Now to continue a playthrough while I research Blink 182 Dude Ranch, I'm sure something in my newsfeed said something about a limited re-release...


That brings back memories, I bought the Six Pack EP when it came out in '81

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

If it helps that's the year I was born...

That EP was just before Bill on the right joined for a few albums


----------



## garage_dweller

BigJimmyBovine said:


> If it helps that's the year I was born...
> 
> That EP was just before Bill on the right joined for a few albums


I was a 14 year old punk rocker 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

pxr5 said:


> Todays's Haul:
> 
> Pallas - XXV
> Gentle Giant - The Missing Piece
> Steven Wilson - Last Day of June _blue vinyl_


I must confess I had to listen to these to educate myself. Can't beat a bit of prog rock!

The Steve Wilson one is very relaxing. I keep hearing about Porcupine Tree but again have to confess I've never knowingly listened to them. Any Porcupine Tree recommendations to educate me?


----------



## President Swirl

If anyone is near South Brum, ie, King's Heath, check out Polar bear records on York Road. Only a small shop, but they have loads of stock. The guy running the place is sound. He always cuts me a deal. Though for me it's CDs.


----------



## ridders66

Last year, I bought Bruce Springsteen 'Letter To You', on CD, vinyl and a ltd edition grey vinyl. To date I haven't opened either vinyl, and definitely intend to keep the grey vinyl sealed.


----------



## Shiny

A few to update from me, been decorating so they have been tucked out of the way.

The 30th Editions arrived from Kings Merch:



















When i ordered these, i saw Everything Sucks was up for grabs too and thought it was rude not to order it:










I almost forgot i pre-ordered these, Mogwai's first 3 EPs packaged on translucent coloured vinly arrived, need a quiet night with a whiskey to sit and listen to these.


----------



## pxr5

Frost* - Falling Satellites

Waiting for Robert Wyatt - Rock Bottom, It Bites - Map of the Past


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

That Ribbed looks pretty special, and some good songs on Pennywise, probably some of the fastest music I've heard!

Snuff pre-order turned up. Some issues with a vinyl shortage meant they offered 250 copies in orange with blue swirls to arrive before Christmas, the original colours are estimated for Jan. Was going to wait for the new sofa bed to arrive Saturday and enjoy in comfort but currently thrown myself into the pile of spare bedding awaiting it's new home to listen!!!


----------



## pxr5

Some 80s neo-prog in the form of a mint copy of *Twelfth Night - Fact and Fiction*


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another 2.
Millencolin re-issue with the cover how they wanted. Original cover led to them getting sued by Warner Bros while on tour. They threw a design together to avoid the case which has been used for 20ish years, this is how they imagined it should have looked had they had more time while away, a different colour and logo. Also got sued for the sings Chiquita and Disney Time. Disney Time became Diznee Time but is on the lyric sheet shown in original form and the sleeve under new name.

And Bad Religion, Recipe For Hate. An all-round solid album!


----------



## pxr5

*Transatlantic* - The Absolute Universe Forevermore - (3LP and 2CD)


----------



## pxr5

Last one before Christmas - *Robert Wyatt - Rock Bottom* (probably one of the best Canterbury Scene LPs from the 70s).


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

pxr5 said:


> Last one before Christmas - *Robert Wyatt - Rock Bottom* (probably one of the best Canterbury Scene LPs from the 70s).


Are you buying these new or from second hand sites? Mind sharing where you source them if older stuff


----------



## pxr5

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Are you buying these new or from second hand sites? Mind sharing where you source them if older stuff


That last one was new from ebay. I buy used from ebay/vinylnet or discogs. New from ebay/amazon/burningshed/reflex or direct from labels. I've got some pre-orders waiting too, 3 direct from Karisma for Jan 22 and the new Porcupine Tree album from burning shed for Jun 22.

I'll try to remember to put were I get them from in future. :thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I've been a bit wary of buying second hand but there are a few LPs I'd like to track down, eBay scares me the most based purely on packaging. I'll.check out the sites you've used in the new year


----------



## pxr5

Christmas pressie vinyls (all new:

*Transatlantic* - SMPT:e
*Transatlantic* - Bridge Across Forever
*Transatlantic* - The Whirlwind
*Killing Joke* - The Singles Collection 1979-2021 (x4 Vinyl: Black, Red, Yellow, White)
*The The* - The Comeback Special (Live at the Royal Albert Hall)


----------



## ridders66

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I've been a bit wary of buying second hand but there are a few LPs I'd like to track down, eBay scares me the most based purely on packaging. I'll.check out the sites you've used in the new year


Check out my friends website, he's a vinyl geek, very knowledgable. Turned his hobby into a full time business.

https://phonostage.co.uk


----------



## enc

great thread subject.

haven't bought vinyl since the 90's ? really cant remember what was my last vinyl purchase ... possibly a new order album/12 
spent way too much of my hard-earned on vinyl and CDs etc back in the day.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

2 more by Snuff, there is no way I'll be trying to type either name out! Both from Discogs 2nd hand so thanks for the tip on that site. Will try and get hold of a copy of Numbnuts that isn't £45 and call it quits with them I think. Fancy Goober Patrol next, fairly similar music.


----------



## Shiny

Great stuff. I've bought a couple of albums from Discogs. I like you can create a wish list and get a notification when someone is selling what you want - although sometimes for silly money.

Just a heads up - https://eu.kingsroadmerch.com/epita.../the-melancholy-collection-trans-yellow-vinyl

I've ordered the blue vinyl.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I got the Millencolin email yesterday and showed the wife, after a "well they know how to bankrupt you" comment I thought I'd leave it a bit!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Oh sod it, I've ordered a blue one too...

There's a big Refused release around then too if you like the heavier stuff


----------



## Shiny

I’ve not heard of Refused before.

Just had a quick YouTube and reminds me of Amen, which is a good thing, so I’ll have a good listen to them.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Appears I've managed to track down a brand new, never opened copy of Snuff's Numb Nuts, can't wait for that to turn up in a few days. 

Was also being a geek and cateloging my LPs on discog and it said one of my Descendents LPs should have come with a single I'd never had. Well I found it, somehow tucked into the cover of one of the 50p charity shop LPs we bought when I got my first LP player years ago! Genuinely no idea how it ended up there and how I'd never seen it


----------



## Shiny

I loved cataloguing my LP's on Discogs and now religiously add new purchases.

I've still got my CDs to do.

Interesting seeing what the most valuable LPs are.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

CDs will have to wait, got probably close to 1000 around the house in various boxes packed up, including a few limited edition with numbered ident cards. Blink 182 Live album springs to mind as a numbered one. Don't own a CD player any more though! Vinyl wasn't so bad as I probably only have 25LPs or so, surprisingly 9th and Walnut being the most valuable at around £30


----------



## Shiny

I've just under 500 LPs, so it was a bit of a task. My Bloody Valentine have always been top of the value charts around £250 for the original Loveless. Nirvana's Nevermind has recently shot up to a top price of over £300, must be because of the court case. Other top charters are Ride, De La Soul (only LP of the genre I own), Teenage Fanclub, Pixies and Joy Division.

Most my LPs from the 80's were played one or twice, then recorded to tapes and played in the car or a Walkman. I spent more time in my car than my bedroom back then.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Arrived the other day but work got a bit hectic, still sealed in picture one and a nice reflection of the new dining room light in two! Album art is horrific, need some eye bleach


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

This turned up today, perfect little treat as work has been turbo pump lately, Thanks Putin! No pics of inside as I think Shiny has ordered the same colour and don't want to ruin his enjoyment of opening it


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

Preordered these a while ago and turned up last week (ordered from Norway and arrived from Spain). There was a boxset but I wanted the 3 albums separately:

Wobbler - Hinterland
Wobbler - Afterglow
Wobbler - Rites at Dawn

https://www.loudersound.com/news/wobbler-to-have-first-three-albums-reissued


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

New Snuff album. Meant to have the Millencolin 25th Anniversary For Monkeys today and a Rise Against double pack but it was late getting dispatched


----------



## Shiny

Nice! I need to add a couple of new purchases, life's been a bit hectic to say the least!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Treat yourself to Snuff, last I saw there were a few left. It's on streaming services if you fancy a listen first. Only 10 tracks but I thought it was decent


----------



## Shiny

I've got MP3s of Demmamm.., Potatoes & Lemons, Snuf Said, Flibbidy..., Tweet Tweet and Num Nuts :thumb:

I should really think about getting some vinyl.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Lincoln Record Fair today, my first one. Beards numbered less than expected but stinky BO was as predicted!
Decsendent Live Album (inspected by Onyx cat) and a Refused EP, not heard this one so it may be a touch too heavy for my tastes


----------



## Shiny

Nice. When its RSD at our local, they have a buy on line option and drop it off to the door later in the day. 

Its hit and miss what they get though, there were a couple of LPs i fancied off the RSD list last year but they never came in at the shop.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I think if each seller had a catalogue of what they had I would have found more. I pretty much just looked through the punk section on each stall, then you are relying on the store holder considering what you are after as punk as well


----------



## Shiny

Here we go, a bit late to the party, but the Millencolin Collection -










From a FB advert, i discovered Loop are still around and have a new LP with a 500 limited edition. This has been a bit of a mess, delayed pressing, bad presses, etc; this one is supposed to be "translucent" purple, but only of you hold it to the light. Can't be arsed to send it back.










Finally, a compilation from the 70's band Suicide. Nicely packaged this one...


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

2 more:
Rise Against; Nowhere Generation + bonus 7" Millencolin; For Monkeys 25th anniversary re-edition


----------

